# Split Size



## bucknut97 (Mar 5, 2019)

I was curious roughly how big a split should be?  I read somewhere that someone uses them at roughly the size of a beer can in diameter.  I would say the ones I used on my first smoke were probably double that size on average.  They ranged from 1.5-2.5 times that size.  I did have trouble with getting them to burn with my door closed at times.  I was prewarming them as well.  I am working with a loaded Wichita if that helps on the size of the firebox.


----------



## weedeater (Mar 5, 2019)

I generally use smaller splits than you are describing on my reverse flow.  I’m more in the beer can diameter camp.  My main reason is if I am worried about keeping my temps rock solid steady this is easier achieved with the smaller splits.  May have to add one a little more often but it helps me in overall fire management. Bottom line there is no right size for a split to be.  Whatever works best for you and your equipment..

Weedeater


----------



## bucknut97 (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks Weedeater.  I kind of fall in the smaller split line of thinking.  I would rather have to add a little more often if it meant staying within a closer temp range and more importantly burning a clean fire.  I am going to get a log splitter and get my current supply down to more manageable pieces.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Mar 5, 2019)

I find that the smaller splits are a lot easier to get started in the firebox and really cuts down on the time your meat is exposed to the thick white smoke. I don't have a burn barrel so I preheat on top of the firebox and then leave the door open a couple of minutes after adding them until they catch. My temps may jump 20 degrees or so, but to me it beats the white smoke but the temp settles back down to where I want it quickly.


----------



## Heart of Dixie (Mar 29, 2019)

I purchased a Kindling Cracker from Northwest Tools for this very reason. It easily reduces larger splits to a manageable size which makes it easier to get even temps. I just wish I had purchased one much earlier. I cook with my FB door wide open.


----------



## bucknut97 (Mar 29, 2019)

I did purchase a manual log splitter and have a nice stack of the size I am looking for.  I have smoke #2 coming up in the next few days and I am swinging for the fences with brisket.  I am probably not ready but the only way I am going to learn is by trying.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 29, 2019)

As others have said the smaller diameter splits allow for more consistent temps. You should also be able to control temps/fire size by adjusting the air intakes on the firebox. Try keeping the exhaust wide open and adjust the intakes on the firebox to control the fire. Farther open should mean more air bigger fire and closing them down should result in less air flow and a smaller fire. It can take a bit to get used to controlling the fire with the intakes but you'll get it.


----------



## worm304 (Apr 2, 2019)

Heart of Dixie said:


> I purchased a Kindling Cracker from Northwest Tools for this very reason. It easily reduces larger splits to a manageable size which makes it easier to get even temps. I just wish I had purchased one much earlier. I cook with my FB door wide open.



Thanks for this!  I have my lang 36 on the way and was concerned about the splits I will be getting from the guy who sells oak out of his yard.  I wasn't planning on asking him to chop them up to smaller splits for me.   I didn't even know such a tool existed but it will definitely make things a lot easier than buying a full size ax.


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 2, 2019)

I split a some of my wood on smoking day with a double bladed axe to get the size I want.
Below is a picture of my cherry wood rack to give you an idea of my split size.
Kindling and smaller stuff on bottom right.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 2, 2019)

worm304 said:


> Thanks for this!  I have my lang 36 on the way and was concerned about the splits I will be getting from the guy who sells oak out of his yard.  I wasn't planning on asking him to chop them up to smaller splits for me.   I didn't even know such a tool existed but it will definitely make things a lot easier than buying a full size ax.



It's been a few years but the last time I made splits for someone with a Lang 36 I did splits 15" long and beer can size diameter


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> It's been a few years but the last time I made splits for someone with a Lang 36 I did splits 15" long and beer can size diameter




Coors or Foster's .... LOL.....


----------



## worm304 (Apr 3, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> It's been a few years but the last time I made splits for someone with a Lang 36 I did splits 15" long and beer can size diameter


 Thanks! I will keep that in mind.  I do have an electric chain saw to cut for length purposes if need be.


----------

